# Elementary Principles used in Colossians and Galatians



## sparkmanrl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello all,

I need some help regarding evaluating the reasonableness of an assertion regarding my understanding of the phrase "elementary principles", particularly from someone who has original language training.

I have no original language training so I hesitate to make assertions that could cause me to be discredited. I generally try to double-check my thinking before using an argument in a discussion.

So, my focus is the book of Galatians and Colossians.

The phrase "elementary principles" (_stoicheion kosmos_)is mentioned in Colossians 2:8, Galatians 4:3.

Often, those who teach that the Saturday Sabbath, annual festivals of Leviticus 23, and clean meat laws of Leviticus 11 still apply under the New Covenant will apply this phrase "elementary principles" to pagan religion exclusively, and will strongly disagree with the possibility that it could also be applied to elements of the Sinai Covenant, particularly to the calendar observations and dietary laws. I was in this camp myself, but I am not anymore. I am speaking particularly about darker Hebrew Roots Movement and Armstrongite groups. 

The book of Galatians challenges their views, but they assert that Galatians is addressed solely to pagan converts, rather than Jewish converts or both. For instance, Galatians 4:10 is attributed exclusively to pagan converts.

Here's my assertion, though...1) the epistle was addressed to converts of both types and 2) the phrase "elementary principles of the world" applies to Judaism AND pagan religion.

I believe the phrase "elementary principles" is talking about pursuing God or the spiritual through "fleshly religion" which uses the types and shadows and explicit mechanistic commandments rather than "spiritual religion" which is guided by the Holy Spirit. "Fleshly religion" has no real power to deal with the flesh in terms of defeating sin, and "spiritual religion" has the transforming power of the Holy Spirit, which can deal effectively with sin. I would refer to Galatians 5:16ff in this regard.

I think the same analysis could be applied to Colossians 2, and that Paul was speaking of "elementary principles of the world" in the same manner.

I may be wrong on this issue, but if not, it puts a lot of things into place for me in terms of understanding Galatians. I would rather be humiliated amongst other Reformed believers than the types of people I'm addressing  They're more merciful.

I suppose some may view Romans 7:14 as being counter to this understanding...however if the issue is "separation commandments" maybe not.

I am also wondering if Paul's primary argument in Galatians and Colossians was related to "separation commandments" such as Sabbath, festivals, clean/unclean meats, clothing laws, and physical circumcision, or whether it encompassed the entire Mosaic Covenant. Regarding these "separation commandments", I use this phrase in regards to elements of the Mosaic Covenant that were amoral in nature, but were meant to keep Israel separate from the Gentiles. These "separation commandments" kept them from social interaction with the Gentiles in order to prevent idolatry but were not enduring moral laws. I view them as being part of the "wall of hostility" mentioned in Ephesians 2:13-15.

Those "separation commandments" regarding the Sinai Covenant are usually their primary discussion points.


----------



## Alex the Less (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Robert,



How do you know whether they are elementary "principles" or "principals" (personages). It seems different translators treat stoicheion differently as either an agent or as a function. I don't know which it is and tend to view the scriptural sections as sort of a combination of both ideas. I take it as evil agents promoting do-goodism instead of the one hope in Christ.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2016)

Fairly certain that every lexicon sees them as principles. What they mean is a different question.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 28, 2016)

An article with the several possibilities: http://www.xenos.org/essays/pauls-usage-ta-stoicheia-tou-kosmou



> In conclusion, the view that explains "the elementary principles of the world" as pertaining to all religion (including the Old Testament Law and especially its ritual system) before and outside of Christ is the most tenable position.



Confirmed here: http://www.firstthings.com/blogs/leithart/2010/08/stoicheia-as-metonymy



> His conclusion is: “the phrase ta stoicheia tou kosmou in 4.3, a technical expression referring specifically to the four constituent elements of the physical universe, is being used by Paul as a summary designation for a complex of Galatian religious beliefs and practices at the center of whichwere the four elements of the physical cosmos to which the phrase concretely refers. In Paul’s usage, then, the phrase is an instance of metonymy whereby a trait or characteristic stands for a larger whole of which it is a part. In this case ta stoicheia tou kosmou – the four elements of physical reality – stand for the religion ofthe Galatians prior to them becoming believers in Christ.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 28, 2016)

Pergamum said:


> An article with the several possibilities: http://www.xenos.org/essays/pauls-usage-ta-stoicheia-tou-kosmou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael Horton takes the former view in his Covenant and Salvation. I'll dig up the quote later.


----------



## KeithW (Jul 28, 2016)

The context of Galatians 4:3 includes Gal. 3:19-4:31. In verse 4:3 look at the word "under". Then look at how that word is used and what it refers to in verses 3:22,23,24 and in 4:2,3,4,5,21. Paul is using a continuous thought here.

The Greek words in Colossians 2:8 (KJV) for "rudiments" and "of the world" are also used together again in verse 20 (where the context is at least 20-23).

Calvin's Commentaries on your two verses are here.
Galatians 4:1-5
Colossians 2:8-12


----------



## sparkmanrl (Jul 29, 2016)

I appreciate these comments..I wish there was a "like" button to indicate this. I'll check the references given 

Pergamum, long ago I listened to Xenos Christian Fellowship messages, where you found the explanation. They are more synergistic than I am now, but I appreciated their explanations in the past because they were thoughtful. They minister to graduate students in the Ohio State University area. Their messages were thoughtful without being condescending...real..something I aspire to.

I think that their explanation is pretty much in line with what I understand at this point.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 30, 2016)

Horton page 35 Covenant and Salvation



> First of all, given the comparatively greater number of references in Galatians to being redeemed from bondage to the law and it's curse, these two references to "elements of the world" should (especially in light of of the argument in Rom. 1-3) be taken simply as a reference to the universal law of creation. Second, there is tood exegetical reason to regard _stoicheia_ as referring not to demonic spirits (false gods), but to basic rules and regulations of this age (cf. Col. 2:8, 20-23). In other words, they refer to the moral law inscribed on the conscience of every person, Jew and Gentile alike (Rom. 1-2).


----------



## uberkermit (Jul 30, 2016)

sparkmanrl said:


> I appreciate these comments..I wish there was a "like" button to indicate this.



There is: At the very bottom of the post, there is a little green thumbs up icon, with "Did you find this post helpful?".


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 30, 2016)

sparkmanrl said:


> I appreciate these comments..I wish there was a "like" button to indicate this. I'll check the references given
> 
> Pergamum, long ago I listened to Xenos Christian Fellowship messages, where you found the explanation. They are more synergistic than I am now, but I appreciated their explanations in the past because they were thoughtful. They minister to graduate students in the Ohio State University area. Their messages were thoughtful without being condescending...real..something I aspire to.
> 
> I think that their explanation is pretty much in line with what I understand at this point.



Yes, Xenos puts out great books against Postmodernism. I found them when I was in high school and college.


----------

